# Help with stand for 20 gallon tank



## abennego (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a 20g tank that I would like to build a new stand for. I have looked over some old posts and have a good idea. Most seem to use the 2x4 frame wraped in plywood. My question is how much would be to much on this small tank.?

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what you mean by how much would be too much? When I have built stands, I make sure that the 2x4 framing is supporting the weight of the tank. Meaning I measure the footprint of the tank and make sure my framing is strongest at those dimensions. When I built one for my latest tank, the tank measured 48" long by 20" deep. So when building the frame, I made it so the footprint of the tank landed in the middle of my perimeter framing. So the outside of my frame measured 49 1/2" long by 21 1/2" deep (using 2 x 4 framing).

Anything else after that is purely personal preference. If you want storage for all your supplies, perhaps a shelf or two. If you want the supplies hidden from view, incorporate a door into your design.

One thing with a stand for a tank that size is you may want to consider a stand that is pre-made. Depending on what you are building and what supplies you already have or have access to, it may be cheaper in the long run to simply purchase a stand. 2 x 4's, plywood, screws, glue, hinges, stain, a handle. It adds up very quickly.

Good luck with your build, and make sure to post pics!!


----------



## abennego (Dec 4, 2008)

I will be sure to post pics. When I said "too much" I meant doubling up the 2x4s on the corners and using 2x6s for the top and bottom parimeters. I was thinking for a frame this small, I could build the top and bottom "perimeters" from 2x4s. I would use a single 2x4 for each corner place on top of the bottom "frame" then place the top "frame" on top. I know tis would be alot easier with pics. sorry.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

if i were to build a 20 gallon tank stand, i would just use single 2x4's for the legs, and 2x4's for the horizontal peices... finished off however i decided on the outside, whether be plywood of some kind, or something else... but that's me...

i see no need to double up the legs or the use of 2x6's for the horizontal pieces... piece of mind, sure, but in no means is that ness, not for a 20 gallon... IMO


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

you shouldn't even need 2x4's for a 20 gallon tank you could use 2x2. Than plywood on the outside helps handle the weight. If you look in stores they are the bare minimum basically the shell of the stands support the tank. I'd never buy a store stand for anything bigger than 29 gallon.

I should add actually its hard to build anything with 2x2 for the simple fact I have a hard time finding any that are straight.


----------



## abennego (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I thought about 2x2s but I have not had luck even cutting them myself and having them stay straight.

After thinking on this some last night, I think I may try to finish the inside a little too instead of just having the frame exposed. Just more to think about.

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Murky (Jun 13, 2007)

Most of the stands I've seen on this sight are way overbuilt, meaning you could probably set your car on it and it would not collapse, However I think they like it that way, And I know the feeling of wondering if your home-made stand is going to hold the weight. For a 20g tank you could make it all out of plywood or flat board stock and be fine without any 2x2 or 2x4 bracing.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i also agree with murky... but like he said, i DO build my stands so that a car could sit on it... i like the safety factor in knowing that it will never collapse on me...


----------



## abennego (Dec 4, 2008)

I tend to overbuild every project I start. I would like to see pics if anyone has any. I just fininshed a stand for my two little sister-in-laws. Way overbuilt for the use but it turned out nice for pine cabinet. Gave me a few ideas to use on this one. The sides were made from 2x8s, 2 on each side, birch back and floor. I liked the look of the birch from the inside and thought about using left over materials for the back and floor of mine, if I use a back panel.

Right now I have been thinking of using oak ply for the outter skin. Could I use 3/4" oak ply on the outter, and glue a 3/4" birch ply for the inner. This would give me 1.5" sides. Before I glue them together I could notch the inner ply at the corners to receive the horizontal 2x4s, top and bottom. Then cover the top with ply. This is just another of my thoughts. Any ideas would be great.

Kevin


----------



## abennego (Dec 4, 2008)

In my previous post, it would not let me type b i r c h plywood. :thumb:


----------



## abennego (Dec 4, 2008)

I am planning to pick up a few materials for this today. Before I do, can anyone tell me if using 2 pieces of 3/4" ply sandwiched together will be strong enough for the sides instead of using 2x4 verticals in the corners. I plan to notch the plywood so that the 2x4 cross pieces at the top can rest on the ply. This way the plywood carries the weight.

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

For a 20 gallon tank I really see no need to double up the plywood. One layer will be fine.


----------



## newfisher (Dec 20, 2008)

I used double-thickness 3/4" ply sides with a single thickness 3/4" ply vertical located a bit right of center, plus a 3x4 ply-lamination at the front and another at the back (both keyed into the center vertical and atop the sides), to support a 75 gallon tank above and a 25 gallon tank plus canister and some storage below. A 3/4" thick ply top (well fastened to all verticals and to the 3x4's) plus a 1/2" thick ply back (glued and screwed to the lower shelves and into rabbets in the sides and upper horizontals) keep the unit from twisting and racking. It has well over 2x safety factor.

Stay away from dimensional lumber, particularly for small indoor construction, unless you have lots of time to wait for it to stabilize, and also the tools to make it right afterwards ... straight from the store it's just got too much moisture in it for any kind of "furniture building" ... thus the struggles experienced with twisting and warping as it adjusts structurally while it stabilizes to indoor conditions.

Single thickness 3/4" sides would be fine for a 20 gal. tank. Just be sure to firmly attach a ply top (3/4" would work) and ply back (1/4" or 3/8" would work) to the unit to avoid racking (and of course, a shelf below to tie the sides together). You WILL NEED to run a laminated piece (e.g. a 1-1/2" by 3" or 4" beam made of glued-up ply) below the front edge of the top to keep it rigid, and a 3" wide single 3/4" doubler glued to the back below the top. The front "beam" should be keyed into and fully supported by the sides (don't trust screws only through the sides to support it).

The use of Titebond III glue is probably best for your needs. It is reasonably priced, has a good open time, short clamping time, cleans up easily when still wet, and is quite water resistant when dry, particularly if the unit has a decent finish applied. I would stay away from waterproof PU adhesives (i.e. Gorilla glue) unless you can be assured of good tight clamping bonds while it sets, whilst it will simply expand to foam that has little strength. Plus it's simply too messy to work with. Good luck.


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

Here is a couple pics of my 180g stand made of 3/4" birch plywood





































and painted Raven Black










It's all wood on wood and depending on plywood used it can be painted or stained. Just have good side out and you have structure and wrapping all in one.

It is surprisingly light weight, doesn't warp and gives you lots of inside room.


----------



## abennego (Dec 4, 2008)

newfisher, It sounds like you are on the same page with your idea as me. I didnt think of doubling up ply to make 2x4s like you suggested though. Great idea. I went out and bought a few things to get started now I just have get busy.

Rockydog, That is an awesome stand. I thought about painting mine too but decided to stain and poly. Probably regret that once I get into it. Hard to poly here this time of year. Last project had to take out of shop and do in the kitchen. Whole house stunk for days. Very nice work. Clean, I like it.

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment Kevin. I didn't realize I had put 2 of the same picture. This was the other one I wanted to include


----------



## newfisher (Dec 20, 2008)

abennego, ... on second thought, you could get away with a single thickness 3/4 x 4, or doubled 3/4 x 3 horizontal member at front beneath top (you get more strength by increasing width than you do by increasing thickness). Have you considered using water based poly finish? Due to VOC concerns, most manufacturers have focused their research on water-based finishes, which in many cases now out-perform oil-based finishes. You can get many more coats on in in the same amount of time (i.e. 3 to 4 coats in a day), with fewer fumes (although it is probably still best to vent), easier water cleanup, usually clearer (more transparent and non-yellowing) finish, and a harder finish that is just as waterproof as any oil-based finish.

Rockydog, the strength in your stand comes from the 90deg ply structures at the corners. However, the unit may want to rack side-to-side given the heavy top load and an inadvertent significant push from the side? Filling in the rear openings on either side would avoid such racking ... is that what the loose panels are for in the photos? Have the center verticals shown any tendency to want to bend under the weight of the tank? This would mean possibly serious trouble. To check, put a straight-edge against them. If they have started to bend any amount at all, adding ~3" wide 3/4" ply pieces perpendicular to and centered behind each vertical will stop any bending and keep things up firmly, thus taking some of the load off the corner verticals, while remaining out of site and occupying very little space inside.


----------



## abennego (Dec 4, 2008)

I have thought about using water-based poly. A friend used it on a project and it did great. I was concerned about how well it would hold up around all the moisture. Would it work well for a canopy too?


----------



## abennego (Dec 4, 2008)

Another quick question. I would like for the trim to wrap around the base of the tank. How much room should there be? i was planning on 1/16" to 1/8" gap. Is this enough? Thanks


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

abennego said:


> Another quick question. I would like for the trim to wrap around the base of the tank. How much room should there be? i was planning on 1/16" to 1/8" gap. Is this enough? Thanks


 That should be plenty. What a lot of designs do is make this almost snug, but omit the trim in the back of the tank where it is often concealed by the wall. This has the advantage of allowing any moisture to escape and provides a way to more safely slide the tank into and out of place with fewer flattened fingers.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> This has the advantage of allowing any moisture to escape and provides a way to more safely slide the tank into and out of place with fewer flattened fingers.


 :lol:


----------



## abennego (Dec 4, 2008)

Just to update. I have had the pieces cut out for the stand but have been trying to figure out the color I want to stain. I finally think I have it figured out so now I can get some of the pieces stained. Need to stain some pieces now to make it easier later. If the weather warms up it will help me out too. Anyway, I hope to have some progress pics up in the next couple days.

Later, Kevin


----------



## abennego (Dec 4, 2008)

I finally got some work done on the stand. Here are some pis, please tell me what you think.

First, the sides. I notched the inner plywood for the 2x4s. The glued the inner plywood panel to the outter. Both were made from 3/4" ply, b-irch inner and oak outter.

























Second, all the pieces together. 









Next, it all comes together.









Added the face frame.









You can see were I stained the inside of the face frame before I nailed the pieces on.
[/img]


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## x06jsp (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## abennego (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey, thanks. I hope to get some doors made up this week/weekend and get some corner trim on. Then I can get the rest of the outside stained. I know a 20gal stand isn't that big of a deal but I like it so far.

I also just acquired a 50g tank and will probably be building a stand for it soon.


----------

